# earthworm



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

its been a rainy day at my place and on the streets is full of earthworms anyone know the best way to clean them to feed to my 3 baby reds?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If you live in the country I would use them. I use them when it rains at my house and never hurt my fish at all. But we own 30 acres and we dont use pesticides or anything like that out here. In the city I wouldnt because of the toxins in the soil bug spraying, weed killer, things of that nature. If you go to a local fish store make sure that the worms are packed in dirt not paper. The inks that are in newspaper can be harmful to your P's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Clean?"

I don't understand the question.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Rinse them, thats about it.


----------



## geophagus (Oct 10, 2008)

Parsa said:


> its been a rainy day at my place and on the streets is full of earthworms anyone know the best way to clean them to feed to my 3 baby reds?


You need to make sure that they are clean inside as well as outside, so once you have found some follow these tips it's an article I found,

Earthworms : Easily the best natural food for fishes. These pink or reddish small types are best and a good plan is to dig them up when they are plentiful during spring and to store them in wooden boxes filled with moistened leaf mould. Boards or wet sacks placed on the ground in a shady corner will induce worms to gather under them, tipping a solution of Potassium permanganate on to the lawn surface usually causes a few worms to appear above the ground. Bigger worms need to be chopped to feed smaller fish, provided the owner does not mind this nasty work. These are easily the best source of food. You can also culture these worms by keeping large wooden boxes filled with garden soil and leaf moulds and keeping it moist and in a shady place. You can introduce a few worms into the box from the garden soil and these would quickly multiply and soon you will have a continuous source of food. You can place wet sacks and boards on the soil to gather the worms. You can add some decomposed leaf mould from your garden waste every week to keep worms healthy. Earth worms must be washed free of mud and must be left in a moist tissue in a small box for a day. This would get the mud in their stomach to come out. Then they must be washed again before feeding them to the fish. Smaller varieties are the best


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I feed tons of earth worms to my fish. They don't require any special preparation usless you need to cut them up for smaller fish.


----------

